

Configuring and Optimizing WebSocket Compression - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2013/11/27/configuring-and-optimizing-websocket-compression/

======
ajtaylor
It's always a treat, both intellectually and visually, to see new posts by
Ilya. They are consistently excellent. You would be well advised to read the
previous posts as well.

On a related note, I didn't realise that websockets didn't already support
compression. I just assumed that you could use your standard gzip HTTP
compression, but that doesn't seem to be the case.

------
nichol4s
Thanks Ilya, great article and overview!

